# 7 weeks



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

We tried to set up some shots up on a ledge but he didn't cooperate.


















And here he is live! He was going after this slipper like a mad guy. My mom was thrilled, as you will hear.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

He is looking great!! Oh so cute!! How is his itching doing? He looks like such an agreeable little guy and oh so sweet. I hope all continues to go well and we see the homecoming pictures!!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm so excited for you!!! What a ball of cuteness!! Still going with the name Darcy? It suits him SO well. Gah!! 2 weeks   I hope they FLY by!


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh, I love him, what a cute face. I like especially the picture in the arms. Such a sweet look. Just two more weeks, he will be home sooner then you think


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

He is adorable. It must be so fun to get to see him every week. The breeder must be very nice also to welcome you into her home. Sounds like a match made in heaven to me and it looks like "Darcy" thinks so too.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> He is looking great!! Oh so cute!! How is his itching doing? He looks like such an agreeable little guy and oh so sweet. I hope all continues to go well and we see the homecoming pictures!!


The itching has calmed down but is still not cured. He's being bathed in some homeopathic stuff we found online, and also just started Revolution, so fingers crossed. He has his vet check on Saturday morning (at 8 am, blergh) so I'm going along with the breeder to hear what he has to say and whether there's anything else we can do to speed things up! We're holding off on vaccines for now, don't want to overwhelm his little system.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Locket said:


> I'm so excited for you!!! What a ball of cuteness!! Still going with the name Darcy? It suits him SO well. Gah!! 2 weeks   I hope they FLY by!


Yep, he's Darcy, it's pretty official. The breeder has started calling him that as well!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Awwwww!!!! He's adorable! I'm so happy for you. I know the next two weeks will seem like two months until you get him home.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

He's soooooo cute! I especially love the picture in your arms. What a sweet little pup. I think the name Darcy is perfect.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

OMG what an adorable little guy!! I really like his face. I love the slipper video. I too like the picture in your arms. So very, very cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He's a super model! When you get him home, you need to take pictures all day long. It's amazing how quickly they learn. Put batteries, or whatever you need to keep your camera going on your prepare list. 

I can tell. He is going to be so much fun!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

He is just the prettiest little thing. He showed that slipper who was boss LOL. I can't wait to see more pictures of him.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

hes gorgeous still!!
I'm VERY excited to watch him grow with you!! 
and I agree Darcy seems like it fits him XD


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh he is just too darn cute! and he looks like he is going to be tons of fun


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

KalaMama said:


> He is adorable. It must be so fun to get to see him every week. The breeder must be very nice also to welcome you into her home. Sounds like a match made in heaven to me and it looks like "Darcy" thinks so too.


She's great, we all have fun with the pup when we visit. Hopefully this is the start of a long friendship.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

He definitely is going to be fun! He did this hilarious thing today where he slid like an otter on his belly down a grassy hill. I was calling him, and it was fairly steep, so he decided to slide rather than walk. I wish I had caught it on video, he was just too funny coming towards me. We got him to do it three times...


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

oh my! He is too cute!! I LOVE the video. Only two more weeks?! You must be so excited


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

what a cutie! he's got so much personality already


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

OH my goodness....so scrumptious!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

artsycourtneysue said:


> oh my! He is too cute!! I LOVE the video. Only two more weeks?! You must be so excited


I am super excited! Part of me wants him home now, now, now, but the other part is enjoying my last two weeks of freedom.  I still have lots of things to get ready anyway!


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> I am super excited! Part of me wants him home now, now, now, but the other part is enjoying my last two weeks of freedom. I still have lots of things to get ready anyway!


You are right, enjoy your freedom  . :scared: times will come, but I enjoyed them anyway. They are sooooooooo much fun, you quickly forget occasional sleepless night :wacko: They are really priceless


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I think I just suffered some puppy cuteness overload....LOL!! So darn cute and funny. I love the photo of him staring into the grass. Makes me wonder what his little self saw that was so fascinating. Hope the time flies for you.
_


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Well it's not really worth starting a new thread for 2 photos, so here's a couple of 8 week photos!

Sitting in his carrier in the vet's office









Just before getting back in the car for his second ever car ride


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He is so captivated and focused with the person taking his picture! What an absolute doll! He is going to be very connected to you. 

OHHHHH....I just  his little face!!!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

What a cutie pie. When do you get to take him home?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

poodlelover said:


> What a cutie pie. When do you get to take him home?


The plan is for next Saturday. Can't believe it!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

lol I love puppies so much 
I just wanna squeeze there cheeks XD

Did they ever figure out what the mite was on him?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> lol I love puppies so much
> I just wanna squeeze there cheeks XD
> 
> Did they ever figure out what the mite was on him?


Not officially, no. It's some sort of sarcoptic type (or sarcoptic itself) mange. The adult dogs are doing much better since they started their treatment, and he is starting to do better as well.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

oh well I'm glad to hear hes doing better


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

One thing the vet did say is he's seeing a lot more cases of mites and other creepy crawlies this year in Ontario due to the mild winter we just had. We don't usually put Ziggy on any sort of flea or other pest preventative, but have decided to this year due to the situation with the puppy. Just a public service announcement to other Ontarians!


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhh! Aren't you anxious to get him home? What a love!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

OMGosh, what an adorable little boy!! Makes me want to pick him up and give him squeezies and kisses! Hope all goes well with him getting better and going home with you. 

Yeah, creepy crawlies are definitely out there more this spring than normal. We are having a terrible tick infestation this year. Never saw them like this ever in my life. 

Look forward to growing up pics of that young man...


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

The time is ticking down soooo fast!!! Im so glad that he is doing better now and not so itchy! I cant wait for you to bring him home! How did he do on the car trips?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> The time is ticking down soooo fast!!! Im so glad that he is doing better now and not so itchy! I cant wait for you to bring him home! How did he do on the car trips?


He did really well! It's about a 45 minute drive from where the breeder lives to where the vet is, so it was a long first drive. He was a little quiet and shivering just a touch when we first entered the office, but within a few minutes was playing in his carrier. He seems to have a really stable personality, I can't wait to see what he's like once he's on his own!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I don't want fleas. I will keep an eye on my pets.


----------



## kyutiebaby (Apr 28, 2010)

so adorable poodle!
i want a standard poodle too!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

kyutiebaby said:


> so adorable poodle!
> i want a standard poodle too!!


Thanks! He's a miniature.


----------



## kyutiebaby (Apr 28, 2010)

aw sorry. i thought its a standard. by the way from what country are you?
im from philippines. and im in toy poodles


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I have no idea how I missed 7 week update :doh:, but thanks for "bumping up" the same thread LOL 

He is absolutely adorable in every way : ))))) !!!!!

OMG - you will have so much fun soon : )) !!!! I am so happy for you : ))) and I can't wait to see a new series of photos !!!!! : )))


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh, he's adorable! Will be looking forward to more pics and lots of notes on your experiences with him. The long wait and search you've been through will be well worth it!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Cdnjenga...I cannot even imagine how excited you must be today knowing tomorrow you get to bring your furkid home!!! I wonder if you will be able to sleep tonight??

I wish you a lifetime of happiness with your little man. A long, healthy, rich and rewarding bond between the two of you!!

All the best!!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Not much longer! I know it seems like forever! 

Soon, you'll hold him in your lap and just feel his little chest breathe a most restful sleep. All of a sudden, he will lift his head, look you in the eyes studying your face committing it to memory, and proceed to give you lots of kisses!!!

Awww....puppy breath and cuddles are magical!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Hehe, yep, tomorrow is the big day! I'm super excited with just a touch of nervousness (along the lines of "what am I getting myself into?!")  I will of course hop on here with photos when I have a chance. Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

Best wishes for the "Big" day tomorrow!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------

